# Variable speed D.C. Motor for SB 9 ???



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 6, 2017)

hello all,

Is this 1HP DC variable speed motor kit appropriate for a South Bend 9 x48?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/5981728832.html

actually there are two parts to my question:

1) is 1HP to much for the 9" lathe

2) does 1/2 or 1HP DC variable speed provide enuf torque for serious roughing cuts at low end of the speed range (40-100 RPM)?

(I have no experience with DC motors)

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't know if that is a great deal or not. I do know that dc motors are the cats meow, only problem is that you have to know or be willing to learn about the controllers and how to wire them up. They will give variable speed and dc motors are very high torque even at slow speeds so actually they provide a power upgrade in most cases. And we are machinist, even if only in a hobby capacity, lol, so we can make our own mounts etc. Also check craigslist in the free section, people throw out or give away treadmills all the time and they have dc motors that are usually at least 1 hp. But then you have to do your homework and figure out whats needed to make it run and do the things you want it to. I betcha it's on youtube!


----------



## chips&more (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Glenn, I have not personally tried one (like link below). But other folks on this forum have and they like them a lot. It’s a servo and not a DC motor. It’s a lot cheaper, but of course you will need to mod things. And get the brushless one. Good Luck, keep us informed…Dave.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Consew-CSM1...617527?hash=item4659e0d4f7:g:3A8AAOSwSv1XlmcT


----------

